# Blue Maple Burl



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's a small piece I turned with the maple burl I stabilized. I used blue Alumilite dye. Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2016)

That looks sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2016)

Man the color is so cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 24, 2016)

Awesome! That is very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 26, 2016)

cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

